# Nom propi: Nil



## Eva Maria

El nom de Nil, és pròpiament català i, per tant, no té traducció? Té res a veure amb el nom escocès Neil?

EM


----------



## ajohan

No sé però hi ha un músic americà que es diu Nils Lofgren. Els seus pares eren un suec i una italiana. Sona molt escandinau, oi?


----------



## ernest_

Nils sembla escandinau, però Neil és gaèlic segons la Wikipedia. Una altra possibilitat és que vingui del riu Nil, tot i que m'estranyaria una mica.


----------



## Eva Maria

ajohan said:


> No sé però hi ha un músic americà que es diu Nils Lofgren. Els seus pares eren un suec i una italiana. Sona molt escandinau, oi?


 
Ajohan,

És cert! Els nòrdics sembla que solen dur aquest nom, però jo l'he vist molt sovint escrit Niels.

Gràcies per la teva resposta!

Eva Maria


----------



## Eva Maria

ernest_ said:


> Nils sembla escandinau, però Neil és gaèlic segons la Wikipedia. Una altra possibilitat és que vingui del riu Nil, tot i que m'estranyaria una mica.


 
Ernest,

Ah, és clar! Però el gaèlic és la llengua d'Escòcia, a més d'Irlanda (si no m'equivoco). 

Això del riu Nil és una bona pensada! Molta gent deu creure que és el nom del riu convertit en nom propi (com a Catalunya estem acostumats a dur noms de muntanya!)

Gràcies pel teu comentari!

Eva Maria


----------



## ernest_

Eva,

El gaèlic _era_ la llengua d'Escòcia. Actualment només queden uns 2000 parlants a les illes del nord. A Irlanda també es parlava un idioma gaèlic, però no sé si era el mateix. I el gal·lès també és gaèlic però d'una altra branca.


----------



## Eva Maria

ernest_ said:


> Eva,
> 
> El gaèlic _era_ la llengua d'Escòcia. Actualment només queden uns 2000 parlants a les illes del nord. A Irlanda també es parlava un idioma gaèlic, però no sé si era el mateix. I el gal·lès també és gaèlic però d'una altra branca.


 
Ernest,

Ara que ho comentaves, m'he enrecordat. Sí, totes tres han de ser branques del tronc gaèlic primigeni (i segur que entre ells no s'entendrien!)

Potser un/a coneixedor/a de les llengües escandinaves ens podrà dir si s'escriu Nils o Niels, o bé de les dues maneres (tal vegada són dues formes equivalents en dos idiomes nòrdics diferents).

EM

Bona nit!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

No sé si el comentari que faré ara té molt a veure amb allò que cerques, Eva, però només dir que Nil és un nom que em fa tot l'efecte que es posa a Catalunya des de fa uns quinze anys com a molt, no? Vull dir que aquí no hi ha tradició de Nils i que el _boom_ és de l'època que dic.

Si ve del riu o és d'influència escandinava... No t'ho sé dir...


----------



## Dixie!

Jo també em pensava que venia de Neil.


----------



## Morla

Hola a tots.
Lluny de saber l'etimologia del nom Nil, voldria respondre a la pregunta original de l'Eva Maria. Jo conec un noi que es diu Nilo, que em sembla l'equivalent de Nil en català i a més el més lògic. Per tant, no sé si l'origen és el català o el gaèlic però sí et puc dir que existeix un equivalent castellà.
Espero haver-te ajudat.


----------



## Eva Maria

Morla said:


> Hola a tots.
> Lluny de saber l'etimologia del nom Nil, voldria respondre a la pregunta original de l'Eva Maria. Jo conec un noi que es diu Nilo, que em sembla l'equivalent de Nil en català i a més el més lògic. Per tant, no sé si l'origen és el català o el gaèlic però sí et puc dir que existeix un equivalent castellà.
> Espero haver-te ajudat.


 
Montse/Dixie/Morla,

Se m'acava d'acudir que Nil, a part de poder provenir del gaèlic, de les llengües nòrdiques o bé ser el nom d'un riu, no podria ser en català el diminutiu d'un nom? Com ara Petronil, Petro-Nil (En el cas que aquest nom existeixi en la nostra llengua, és clar).

Eva Maria


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

La Morla té raó pel que fa a l'equivalent en castellà: GENCAT

Aquí també pots trobar-hi alguna cosa: http://www.questionem.com/search


----------



## Dixie!

Eva Maria said:


> Montse/Dixie/Morla,
> 
> Se m'acava d'acudir que Nil, a part de poder provenir del gaèlic, de les llengües nòrdiques o bé ser el nom d'un riu, no podria ser en català el diminutiu d'un nom? Com ara Petronil, Petro-Nil (En el cas que aquest nom existeixi en la nostra llengua, és clar).
> 
> Eva Maria



Em sembla una bona pensada. Podria derivar d'algun altre nom.


----------



## Tomby

*Nil* és en castellà *Nilo*.
La festivitat de Sant Nil Abat o _San Nilo Abad_ es celebra el 26 de setembre.
San Nil, va ser abat i fundador del monestir de Grotaferrata (Itàlia). Calabrés i home versat en totes les ciències; a l'enviduar es va tancar en una petita cel·la i....CLICK
Salutacions!


----------



## Dixie!

Caram, jo mai l'he sentit el nom Nilo


----------



## Eva Maria

Tombatossals said:


> *Nil* és en castellà *Nilo*.
> La festivitat de Sant Nil Abat o _San Nilo Abad_ es celebra el 26 de setembre.
> San Nil, va ser abat i fundador del monestir de Grotaferrata (Itàlia). Calabrés i home versat en totes les ciències; a l'enviduar es va tancar en una petita cel·la i....CLICK
> Salutacions!


 
Tombtoss,

Renoi, així és més antic que no ens pensàvem! Aleshores deu provenir del romà Nilus (també existeix Petronilus!!!):

"Triunphus, Aquila, Liberus Pater, *Nilus*, Caprus, Sol, Isis, Providentia, Fortuna,..."

Gràcies per desvetllar-nos el misteri!

Eva M


----------



## Nilus

Hola! Referent al comentari de la traductora Poble Sec..

Hem dic Nil i tinc 24 anys.
Quan estava al ventre de la meva mare, els meus pares van anar de viatge a Egipte i van decidir posar-me Nil, com el riu. El problema que van tenir és que al registre civil no els deixaven ja que el nom no constava registrat en el santoral del mateix registre civil (El conegut muntanyenc Nil Boigas en veritat és diu Josep) i van haver d'anar a consultar el Santoral de Montserrat i allí van trobar a Sant Nil Abad i d'aquesta manera vaig poder dir-me com hem dic.
Durant tota la meva infantesa quan algu hem preguntava com hem deia i li responia s'hem quedava mirant amb una cara i preguntava?? comm??? de que ve aquest nom??
A l'edad de 10 anys Catalunya ja estava plena de Nils i vai deixar de ser el "nen del nom raro", cosa que demostra el gran boom que hi va haver fa uns 15 anys..
L'origen del nom Nil en català és del riu (del grec Nelios, vall de riu). Sinó només cal preguntar a qualsevol Nil de Catalunya d'on ve aquest nom..


----------



## Heiwajin

Eva Maria said:


> Ernest,
> 
> Ara que ho comentaves, m'he enrecordat. Sí, totes tres han de ser branques del tronc gaèlic primigeni (i segur que entre ells no s'entendrien!)
> 
> Potser un/a coneixedor/a de les llengües escandinaves ens podrà dir si s'escriu Nils o Niels, o bé de les dues maneres (tal vegada són dues formes equivalents en dos idiomes nòrdics diferents).
> 
> EM
> 
> Bona nit!



Tan sols un apunt, 

Els gaèlics d'Irlanda i Escòcia (en concret oriünd de les illes del nord i el terç superior escocès, conegut com les Highlands) formen part d'una mateixa branca (o fins i tot llengua) i són altament intel·ligibles entre ells (un conegut em va comparar el grau de comprensió amb el que poguem tenir entre català i valencià... suposo que no cal afegir-hi més)... De fet l'escocès, com a tal ve de l'Irlandès, ja que la part nord d'Escòcia va ser ocupada per Irlandesos, després de l'entrada dels Saxons a l'illa gran. La llengua pròpia de la part sud d'Escòcia és el conegut com a Scotch (llengua parenta de l'Anglès però amb molta amb base saxona que francesa).

El Gal·lès en les seves dues formes (septentrional i meridional), el _Cornish_ (desaparegut) i el Bretó (que en origen procedeix de les illes britàniques) són llengües d'una altra branca, del mateix tronc que el Gaèlic. Aquest tronc correspon al Celta un cop un cop havia fet el salt a les illes britàniques.


----------



## Miyax-Ice

El meu fill es diu Nil i té 12 anys. Per nosaltres és el nom del riu, per tant, segurament és el mateix que feien servir els romans. La celebració és el 25 de setembre, que és la única de les dates que sortia al santoral i que no tenia a veure amb res de bisbes ni màrtirs, sino que precissament és referia al riu i l'origen és romà.
Varem escollir aquest nom per ser curt, clar, i també en relació al Nil Bohigues, que uns anys abans, va fer la expedició al Pol, i nosaltres estàvem llavors molt vincul.lats a aquesta temàtica, del Pol, neu i gel i gossos de trineu.

I no us podeu imaginar com ha influit el nom en el meu fill, i quin interés ha tingut des de ben petit per l'antic Egipte.


----------

